

Follow Hacker News from the console (Python) - coderdude
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/follow-hacker-news-from-the-console/

======
coderdude
This code is now stored on GitHub: <http://github.com/pkrumins/hacker-top>

It might be newer than the downloadable version in this article.

------
b14ck
I like this a lot. My suggestion would be to write a nice distutils package,
then put it into the python cheeseshop. I'd be willing to generate one for you
if you want.

Looks great though, I will definitely be using this :)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Doesn't work under Python 2.2.1 as there is no module "curses". This isn't a
complaint because the machine is so old, but I thought I'd give you a "heads
up" in case you get that report from someone else.

------
djacobs
I see in your TODO you want to open stories in a browser. My two cents'? Shell
out to Lynx. (Or, of course, whatever someone has BROWSER set to.)

------
webspiderus
this is awesome! this'll save me much time (cumulatively) that i would've
spent going to the HN front page and seeing that I've read all the articles
anyway .. great idea making it top-like.

------
Rauchg
Is this significantly better than using Lynx?

~~~
grimboy
Yes. You can leave it open somewhere all the time and check up on it like
idling on irc. Pointless? Perhaps, but people like it anyway.

